# GE controller



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey 
Does anyone know anything about this controller?

Does anyone know how to program it without using the hand held programer? 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GE-Linde-f...rentrq:63abecac16c0aad98ecdc208ffe05a51|iid:1


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Someone has seen this controller I know...
Please share your insight on it!


----------



## Electric Forklift Guy (Dec 13, 2012)

GE11 said:


> Someone has seen this controller I know...
> Please share your insight on it!



Decent controller.


You need the GE "LX" handset though...with a RS32 cord.


But its not hard to program , and it isn't a "Linde" controller Crown and Clark used it too ( Crown now builds their own controllers )
Here's the full tech manual
https://shop.fsip.biz/Image/GetDocument/en/48


----------



## GE11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Electric Forklift Guy said:


> GE11 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone has seen this controller I know...
> ...


Thanks for your response...
What’s a Linde controller??


----------

